# April Clomid 2WWers



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

APRIL "WWERS CLOMID   

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2ww

HELEN 1/4

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

CAZ 12/4

SHARRON 14/4


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Has anyone else got any dates yet for me for Aprils' list?
Hxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Helen,
Well my cycle is up the swanny, so I am not 100% sure, but I think I will be testing around the 10th of April cervical musus (yuk) and BBT chart dependent! Anyway put me down for another month of the 2ww. Thanks for maintaining the list, its great to have others to take this journey with.
Byee
Puca


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi
i am on clomid at the moment and am now on 2ww and test day is 1st april . so hoping i can join this thread

suzie aka olive


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi 

I'm on clomid too and now on 2ww.

Test on 2nd april 

 to all

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Good Luck girlies

All my love

Emma x x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2ww!!!  

SUZIE (OLIVE) 1/4

SHEZZA 2/4

HELEN 4/4

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

SHARRON 14/4


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Helen - Put me down for 18th April - Thanks!

Here we go again...... 

Laine x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

 sending lots of baby dust to all of us!

Hoping for lots of 

sending love
suzie aka olive


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2ww!!!   

SUZIE (OLIVE) 1/4

SWEETS 1/4

SHEZZA 2/4

HELEN 4/4

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

SHARRON 14/4

LAINE 18/4


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi i saw this pic and thought it summed up 2ww quite well









sending babydust to all
suzie aka olive


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

GOOD LUCK LADIES    

olive luv the pic 

ANG XX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sending you mega amounts of special thoughts for April.

Be positive!!

Laine x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello everyone
Well I am trying to stay sane on this 2ww. It's so hard but I am trying to relax too although I can't help sleeping on my sides now and not my usual stomach position which I know is just silly but I can't help it! Thanks for all the good wishes and I am sending luck and babydust to everyone on here too. I really hope we see lots and lots of BFPs!!!!


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Helen,
When you say you are trying to sleep on your side, I remember somebody saying to me that it was not good for the baby to lie on your back.

Have you heard this story as well?

Alison


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Alison
No i haven't heard that one at all, just on your stomach is not good but it probably won't make a difference at this early stage I am just mega paranois as so must you be too! Anything to hang on to that little one eh?
This 2ww is driving me INSANE. One minute I am SURE I am PG and the next i just do not know
Only 1 week left to wait... Oh FINGERS CROSSED!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Helen

I've everything crossed for you to get a  

hope you're not going too mad on the wait..........

i'm on day 23 and trying to disassociate my brain from it all this month ~ I actually need to keep checking what cd I'm on ~ i think the clomid's affected my memory ~ I keep being really  !!

As I had a 36 day cycle last month I'm treating this as the start of the 2ww.......

Hi & good luck to everyone else and have a great weekend   

Love

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya,

Just popped in to wish Helen and anyone else on the dreadful 2WW loads of luck ~ Sending you truck loads of babydust.

Love

Emma x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say loads of luck to everyone and  all round.

I'm on day 25, OMG!!! 

4 days to go, I'm  myself.

 and ^cuddleup^ to all

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm on cd 27 today of 28-32(ish!). I'm not feeling very hopeful for this month after just the one bms session around ov, but stranger things have happened I suppose!

I'm getting really sick of people telling me to relax and it'll happen when I least expect it. Does anyone else get this?

Good luck everyone. Lets hope we have a bumper crop this month!

Love Katie x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

well 2ww is nearly over for me but i have a feeling af is on way as having pains!! but i have got sore boobs but could be the clomid. Does anyone else get that with clomid?
I got good news today though i got my 21 day bloods back and my progesterone was 49.5 which means i ovulated!!! and i havent done that in about 4 years so am very pleased . sorry to go on

Sending lots of  to everyone
suzie aka olive


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Suzie

Congratulations on the blood test results - I was as high as a kite when they told me I ovulated with the first cycle on clomid! Now we've just got to get that bfp!

Good luck.

Love Katie xx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Everyone

Suzie ~ great news on the bloods ~ I had a day26 today and i've got a day 28 to give on Weds (hate needles !) as for the boobs ~ yup ~ mine stay sore from ov right through.......very sensitive ~ dh loves it ~ he says he just has to look at them and I have coat hooks !!!!!!! stay positive though 

Katie ~ look at all the people who have mis haps after one go !!!! It could be our month !!!! Good luck too 

Shezza ~ great new smilies ~ I can't get them  good luck to you as well 

Take care all

Love

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello everyone hope you are all well and having a nice day today.... 

I just love the new smilies aren't they fabbo! 

Emma - Thanks for asking after me. I am going MAD on this 2ww. If I am not PG I will be soooo upset 

Hi Sharron - good luck to you to on the 2ww my friend my fingers are crossed for you. Do you think you ar in with a good chance?

KatieLouise - Good luck to you aswell my friend even though you BMS only once that's all it needs!

Suzie - so pleased the blood test results showed you OV It's a great feeling isn't it. I hope u get your BFP this months good luck!

Good Luck to everyone else too 

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxx

^witchypoo^   ^excercise1^ ^doh^


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

I am getting excited for you all and hope to see some bfp's this month.

Suzie - Good news on the bloods!

Helen, Katie Louise & Sharron - Stay positive eh?

Laine x


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi everyone 

good luck to you all waiting.

im on day 33 not getting excited though as last month i went to day 37.
so far no symtoms either way.if i get to sunday and no af then i will test next monday... 

take care everyone love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

sorry just found out how to do the pictures so just testing

xxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi all


Thought I would venture over as I am on CD21. Not holding out much hope again but we can only keep smiling and wishing.

I know my two big follies have disappeared so whether DH  was there to meet them I do not know. Is everybody still having BMS every second night round about when you ovulate? I sometimes wonder should we be having it every night from about cd12 to cd 16.
What does everybody think?

Alison I love these new smilies


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Alison

My hospital said to have bms every other day rather than every day. The length of time the  stay alive inside of us is just right that every other day is ideal. My consultant said that every day puts too much pressure on. Once a month puts too much pressure on my dh! ^doh^

Love Katie x


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey all you fellow 2ww'rs 

I'm having a bit of a play with the new smilies as well ~ couldn't get them to work yesterday ^doh^

Ali ~ agree with Katie ~ my IF nurse says every second day as  can live for 48 hours after initial deposit !!! 

Everything crossed for you Gillian 

Laine ~ Glad you're feeling better ~ clomid side effects can be brutal eh ? ^witchypoo^

Helen ~ stay calm ~ good things come to all that wait !! 

Shezza, Katie & Suzie ~   

Just trying every smilie going !!!!!!


Day 27........
I don't know what to think this month ~ I was really tired and fell asleep a few times when I should have been raring to go, but if I have a 36 day cycle this month, there's every chance ! This is cycle 5 on Clomid, so just one more go before new consultant..... hopefully won't need to go that far   

Take care everyone

^birthday2^      ^excercise2^ ^excercise1^   ^coolman^ 

Sorry ~ got a bit carried away, but I can't see them before I post !!!!

Love 

Sharron

~x~


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello all,
It is good to read this thread as you all seem to be v. up at the moment. the messages are particularly attractive with the new smilies! 
I am up the creek this month. I have been trying the BBT method to see if i am ovulating. Day 23 and still no sign of a rise in temperature. No ewmc either that I could notice. It looks like I am ovulating sporadically for no good reason my consultant can find. (no further chance of clomid - i had my shot!). I do feel hotter & my boobs feel bigger, but I think i am just willing the symptoms because I want them.
I am off to see a friend on Sat night and two of my pg friend are coming, I am so anxious about the night. I know I have to go and face them. i can't hide from every pg woman on the planet, but its going to be hard. I don't think anyone, but the ladies here will understand just what kind of courage I have to build up to face them!
Sorry to bring the tone down, but no ovulation means no chance, thats bringing me down to day. 
Good luck to all &  to you all (you can have mine this month!)
puca xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

 arrived with a vengence this morning. But i am still pleased because of my blood results showing i have ovulated for first time in years so i have hope now.

Sending massive big  to everyone on 2ww

take care 
suzie aka olive


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA LADIES,

JUST popped on to say i'm thinking about you all, i'm not sure when everyones test dates is though.

       

OLIVE so sorry ^witchypoo^ turned up ^cuddleup^.
i'm pleased you sounding ok ...... ^thumbsup^ on ovulating......next month is gonna be your month  BFP 

I'M SLOWLEY going MAD poor dh ^furious^....i'v no symptoms, last try on clomid for me this month , so its getting to me now .

GOOD LUCK ALL ......NEED BFP'S from you all.
ang xx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Suzie - So sorry af arrived she is a ^witchypoo^
Glad you are being positive my friend good luck for the next cycle 

ANG - Good luck to you this time... I am testing a day after you. Lets hope we get some BFPs! 

Hope you are not all going INSANE like I am 

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxx

^cuddleup^


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2ww!!! 

SUZIE (OLIVE) ^cuddleup^

SWEETS 1/4

SHEZZA 2/4

HELEN 4/4

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

SHARRON 14/4

LAINE 18/4 


 Lets get some BFPS!!!!!


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2ww!!! 

SUZIE (OLIVE) ^cuddleup^

SWEETS  

SHEZZA 2/4

HELEN 4/4

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

SHARRON 14/4

LAINE 18/4


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Olive - Sorry af arrived. Hope you have better luck next cycle.

Helen 1 - The anticipation starts to really build now doesn't it. You don't have too long to wait and I really pray you get that bfp. 

Sweets - Congrats! Well Done!! I have read this right haven't I? 

Puca - Hey sweetie, you say how you feel when you need to. You haven't changed the tone of the thread. We all need to let our feelings out sometime. Sending you a big 

Ang - Extra special thoughts coming your way. Thinking of you and hoping you get your bfp too. 

Sharron - Lots and lots of luck.

Gillian - Pleased to hear from you.

Laine x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Right Ang stop trying to take over with the smilies, only joking my friend. Hope and praying that you get a BFP this month.

Olive sorry to hear AF turned up, but you do sound positive, you go girl.

 

I like the fairydust one the best.

Heres loads to all the girls testing over the next couple of days   
Alison


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

ALISON


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Ang my post was a lot more prettier and feminine than yours.



Alison Ps is that how you spell feminine


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Cd29 for me today. Did a hpt this morning - BFN. 
Still, I expected as much. Just waiting for ^witchypoo^ to come flying in now. I think I can fit just one more cycle in before going back to see the consultant in May. 

Good luck to everyone else this month.


love Katie x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Oh No Katie! Hang on in there it isn't over until af actually arrives! My fingers are crossed for you!

Shezza where are you? How are you holding up? Not long to go now??

Hi Ang - how r u bearing up? Have you had any signs yet?

I am still going INSANE 

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Sweets fantastic news!! 

Olive sorry about ^witchypoo^ , but good news that you are now ovulating and so who knows what the next cycle could bring. 

To all the other ladies   & lots of it!

Just thought I'd post to let you know about my Saturday night coming up OOOh Hurrah! ^furious^
I am off to see my very closest and dearest friends for a meal & a glass of wine. One friend is 4 months pregnant, the other is 8 weeks pregnant (WITH TWINS!! - found out last night) & I have just heard rumours that the hostess will be announcing her pregnancy at the evening. Thank goodness I know, so I can reherse my reaction!
So, the majority of women there will be pregnant. I shall just have to drink their share of the wine ^drunk^ ^puke^.
Hope I am the only one spending the evening surrounded by pg women. (Except of course those lovelies here who have had good news - here!  )

I shall report back on how it went.
Pucaxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Puca
What a nightmare for you... Did you know though that it is good if you are ttc to be around pg women? So maybe it will be good for you?! I have to say that I think you are very brave going. I'm afraid I just would not be able to face it.
Make sure you have a fab time, just think that will be you soon! Be positive!
Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi all,

I really don't know how to feel right now.

I'm testing tomoz instead as worked out the af is due then so hopefully gonna get there first!!!!

My  and  to all.

I will post results when I get them!

Shezza

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi all

Just to wish all of you lots of luck on the 2ww!! Here's hoping the wicked af does not arrive and there are loads of BFPs !! 

Take care and will cehck on progress over the next few days!!

katie k x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Shezza
I know how you feel. I am not sure what to think. I keep getting excited but I am trying not to.

Hi KatieK - Thanks for the luck! How are you? How many weeks are you now?

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

KatieLouise - ^cuddleup^Sorry af ^witchypoo^ arrived. Good luck for next month sweetie.

Puca - Enjoy yourself when you go out on Saturday. You are brave.

Helen - Everything crossed for you.

Shezza - Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. 

Laine x


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi everyone 
hope you are all ok.
im on day 35 dont feel very positive today i have had cramps in my stomach of and on. no sore boobs just back ach and tummy ach.

i was feeling ok till the pains started. im not taking any thing so not sure if you can still get af pains even when trying without clomid.

well what will be wil be.

good luck to all xxxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA 2WW ERS 

KATIE ^cuddleup^......SORRY YOU GOT A bfn hun BUT its not over till  arrives, try and stat strong , thinking of you.

PUCA i'll be thinking of you on sat night, i'm not sure i'd be able to cope and feel happy.....hope the night isn't to upseting for you xx

SHEZZA very best of luck for tomorrow  .

GILLIAN HIYA HOPE AF stays away 

HELEN HIYA yep i'm feeling  right now, i'm looking for imaginary symptoms like tiredness and sore boobies but alas no ....i just feel normal, i'm scared coz last try on clomid and then i'm stuck not knowing what to do next, i wish i could sleep till say sunday then i'd know either way.....deep down i know i'm not going to get that BFP......HAVE YOU ANY SYMPTOMS??

I'V HIGH HOPES FOR YOU .

I'M also comfort eating.....binging on chocholate chips ect, and i'v been very good eating healthy in the past....now i feel guilty for eating so much and feel fat.

ANYWAYS .....HIYA LAINE KATIEK AND ALISON

love to all
ANG XX


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello

Well AF has arrived for me this morning. I can't believe it I was so sure this time but that just goes to show. Anyway I am going to be positive this time and not et it defeat me. This is now my last cycle of Clomid so will be calling my consultant to see whats after this month!

Good Luck Everyone else on the 2ww!

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

SUZIE (OLIVE) ^cuddleup^

SWEETS 

SHEZZA 2/4

HELEN ^cuddleup^

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

Lora 14/4

SHARRON 14/4

LAINE 18/4


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Morning,

Well I've just pee'd on my stick  and it's a very faint positive line. ^shocked^

I'm not sure if it's slightly too early but today is cd 28 and I normally go 28 days.

I'm going to re-test on saturday morning when my dh is at home as he is at work today and he doesn't even know the result yet as he won't be there yet.

My  and  to everyone!

A very ^shocked^ Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Shezza Hun 

Been sitting up all night with my wishes  so will now go to bed a happy bunny 

Big fat congrats to you  

Catch you in chat later ^bunches^
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Helen1 my pal  to you. It just goes to show our bodies play nasty nasty tricks on us. Take care and fingers crossed for the last cycle, do you phone the hosp after next time?

Take care Alison


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Shezza congratulations, you must be on 

Take care
Alison


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Helen Hun ~ so sorry......... ^cuddleup^

thinking of you..........

Love 

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Shezza



So glad we're seeing some +ive's again

Take care of yourself !!!!

Sharron

~x~


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Shezza congratulations, its fantastic news! Hope all goes well & you and hubby can toast the news! 

A quick note for Helen & Ang: I have been through the whole "end of medication" thing twice, once with clomid, once with tamoxifen. I felt a rising panic, as the medication was about to end. It feels like "Well thats, that chance gone..". We all have our differnet stories, but my IF is "unexplained". My ovulation was none existant before the meds, so when I came off and it was sporadic that was at least an improvement!! If you can, try to look at the time between treatment a time to relax about this thing a bit (hey, I am rubbish at that , but I try!) & time to reclaim your body from the IF. I finished my tamoxifen 3 months ago & have lost 9lbs since (& not more hot flashes!). Not alot I know, but a step in the right direction & at a slow pace, so I don't bugger up my cycle (any more than it already is!! )
Anyway, just to let you know that I know how it feels to come to end of meds. It seems a bad at the time, but I am still rolling along & I am sure you will too! The clomid ladies are still letting me post, whilst not on meds, so don't go way!!
^group^
Pucaxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

DEAR HELEN ......i'm so so sorry hun  ^cuddleup^, let us know what your consultant says.....why not ask for more clomid.....you know you can get pregnant and you will again.....thinking about you xxx



SHEZZA WOOOHOOOO   ....SO HAPPY FOR YOU . you must be like this right now ......take good care of yourself xx

PUCA thanx for the advice, i'll not be going anywhere after the clomid, i love keeping in touch with everyone here.....and i want to see everyone with BFP'S .

ANG XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

SHEZZA FANTASTIC NEWS
told you the chinese balls would help!! 

catch up later
hope dog is ok
suzie aka olive


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Shezza

Just heard on Chat - fantastic news !!!!

Clare


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS SHEZZA!!!!

So pleased for you my friend! Keep us posted on all your news

Lots of love  

Helen


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Helen 1 - ^cuddleup^ So sorry sweetheart. Thinking of you.

Shezza -  on your pg! Good to have a Clomid +ve result.

Puca - Your words about coming to the end of meds are a good help - thanks.

Ang - There is no way you are leaving us ok

Lora - Good luck!!

Laine x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

Thank you all so very much on your congrats wishes!! It's so very appreciated ^thumbsup^

My  and  to Olive (sweetie) Helen and KatieLouise

Good luck to everyone who still yet to test, ^thumbsup^

My  to all of you!!

Shezza   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi shezza a big congratulations its so good to hear your good news 

hi to everyone else and good luck to all those still waiting.

well i started spotting today so i exspect af will come full on tommorrow.

this was my last try till the end of the year as im going florida at the in jan o5 so i have to put baby making on hold. 

so take care everyone and i will be back hopefully december.
hope you all get your dreams come true.

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2WW!!!

SUZIE (OLIVE) ^cuddleup^

SWEETS 

SHEZZA 

HELEN ^cuddleup^

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

Lora 14/4

SHARRON 14/4

LAINE 18/4


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Helen and Suzie - big Hugs to you both ^group^

Sweets and Shezza - congratulations ^thumbsup^

Good luck to the rest of you

Helen - I'm 17 weeks now. It has flown by, and it won't be long until you are joining me, i am sure!!

Gill - keep in touch, and good luck to you with the move and everything... you know now you stop thinking about it, you might get a surprise!! 

Take care and to you all

Katie K xx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Helen ~ Posted on the Clomid thread but sending you another massive wopping ^cuddleup^ anyway. Wish there was somthing I could do for you hun.

Shezza ~ OMG     I am sooooo thrilled for you. Take good care of yourself and your prescious cargo 

Good luck to everyone else due to test

Emma


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

can i join you? i test on 16/4 so fingers crossed 

Shezza congratulations, enjoy your pregnancy  ^cool^  

everyone else sending lots of  your way.

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Ang,

Sending you heaps and heaps of good luck wishes and babydust for your test tomorrow.










Laine x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

SUZIE (OLIVE) ^cuddleup^

SWEETS 

SHEZZA 

HELEN ^cuddleup^

ANG 4/4

ALISON 7/4

PUCA 10/4

CAZ 12/4

Lora 14/4

SHARRON 14/4

Sue (Sioux) 16/4

LAINE 18/4 

GOODLUCK EVERYONE AND BABY DUST TO YOU ALL


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Good Luck ANG for testing today! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX LAINE HELEN for you good luck,

no AF YET ......but sure its on its way, i'v a cheap test up stairs .....don't know how good it will be , if no sign of AF today , i'll test in the morning.

i'm knicker checking every 5 mins.

ANG XX


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi ANG

Wow i'm really excited about you this cycle, sending lots of possitive vibes your way. Good luck.    

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Ohhhhh Ang,

I'm really praying hard for you hun. Oh I do hope that no AF yet is a really good sign. Sending you all my love and tons of baby dust.

Emma x x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX LADIES 

still knicker checking.....did HPT this afternoon ....neg, but the test was only £1 at savers .....so i don't think it would be a good test to do.

wish AF would just show.....this is now driving me crazy , i'v even had the calender out, checking how long my cycles have been the past 6 months.

ANG XX


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey girlies

wicked witch ^witchypoo^arrived at 02:30 this morning......

so onwards and upwards to the last go on clomid ~ 

Good luck and lots of baby dust for everyone else !!



Love

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Sharron ~ Sorry old witchy showed up. ^cuddleup^ Hope next month is more positive 

Ang ~ I'm really hoping that your cheapy hpt gave off a cheapy result. How are things today, I'm still holding out hope for you 

Love to everyone else

Emma x x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

SHARRON  sorry the  turned up hun.

ANG XX

ALISON how you doing ??


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi everyone 

ang i hope you get your bfp.

well i thought i would not be posting but here i am. af did not show up like i thought, i did a test on saturday an it was negative im now on day 40 which is long for me do still have af pains and have been feeling sick but not sure if i have a stomach bug. any ideas as it cant of been to early to test and i used a good tester. 

hope everyone is ok 

and good luck to all you still waiting 

love to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Sharron - so sorry ^witchypoo^ turned up

Ang - hope that cheap test you did was wrong, re you using a different brand tomorrow, i can't wait  

To all i haven't mentioned sending possitive vibes your way   

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Ang hope this is the month for you my friend. sending positive thoughts your way.

My luck is up again this month, did a test at lunchtime and it was negative so just waiting on AF coming and she will be back on time tomorrow, feel a wee bit down, but I hope we get a happy message from you.

Speak to you all tomorrow when I feel a bit happier.

Alison


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Alison,

So sorry to read your news ,

take care of yourself and your DH,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

not sure I posted on the right list beofre (posted on April showers?). I had IUI on 3rd April after 150 clomid, HCG and 3 folicles at 19, 23 and 26. Also 12mm endo lining. I guess that means I will be testing on april 17th.


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT LADIES,

not good news ^witchypoo^ has arrived ,
i really did get my hopes up as i'm normally like clockwork but 3 days late 
i'm at my fertility clinic in the morning......i don't see what the point is though.....

ALISON ^cuddleup^......WHEN IS YOUR AF DUE? TOMORROW?

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE 

ANG XX


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi everyone well I am new to the 2ww thread but some of you will know me off the clomid thread. It is Helen66 here.

Well I am now officially on 2ww after getting by bloods back as ovulated.

My test date is 14/4 so here's hoping and sending loads of;

 to everyone.

Lets hope those little  hit there mark this month.

Loads of love from 

Helen
xxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Ang ~ Oh I'm so sorry hun, I really don't know what else to say sweetie. Sending you big ^cuddleup^. Hope your appointmnet goes well today and you get something postive from your consultant. Let us know what he/she says.

Ali ~ I'm also really sorry for you too hun. Hope you're feeling a bit better today and ready to fight another battle with IF. Sending you big ^cuddleup^ too.

Helen66 ~ Glad you got positive result from your blood test and hope you get positive result at the end of your 2WW 

Gill ~ Hoping no news is very good news hun .

Hi to everyone else.

All my love

Emma x x


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi all

Sorry  has arrived for Ang, Sharron, and Alison

^group^ to you all

Good luck to the rest of you waiting to test - keep positive!!

Cheers
kk x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

^group^ to Ang, Sharron and Allison. Sorry the  arrived. I hope this next months cycle is the one for all of you.

To everyone else: Hope there are alot of    for you all.

Love Helen
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Gill - Maybe you should try another test?

Ali - Sorry to hear your news. It is hard and you are bound to feel down. Have a big huggie from me. ((((((((Ali)))))))))) Was this your last cycle on Clomid? 

Ang - Devastated for you sweetheart. I was so hoping it would work out for you. How did the appt go this morning? I hope you went along.

Sharron - Sorry af arrived for you too. Last month on Clomid....you never know - good luck hunny.

Neona - Welcome to FF! You posted on the correct thread April Showers as that is where the IUI girls post. Wishing you lots of luck.

Wishing that we see another +ve here very soon!

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=7744;start=0#lastPost


----------

